# Baldassare Galuppi



## Klavierspieler

> Oh Galuppi, Baldassaro, this is very sad to find!
> I can hardly misconceive you; it would prove me deaf and blind;
> But although I take your meaning, 'tis with such a heavy mind!
> 
> Here you come with your old music, and here's all the good it brings.
> What, they lived once thus at Venice where the merchants were the kings,
> Where Saint Mark's is, where the Doges used to wed the sea with rings?
> 
> ....


I was recently reading Browning's poem, and it inspired me to look into the subject. I've been enjoying some of his keyboard music lately. Are any of you others familiar at all with this composer?


----------



## jurianbai

I enjoy listening to his chamber music in a form of string quartet, I think it's the earliest of that form.


----------



## Marcel

I like very much this cd:










Veronica Gens
Gerard Lésne
Il Seminario Musicale
Baldassarre Galuppi


----------



## Ingélou

Klavierspieler said:


> I was recently reading Browning's poem, and it inspired me to look into the subject. I've been enjoying some of his keyboard music lately. Are any of you others familiar at all with this composer?


I wasn't - but am really pleased to find this guestbook now that I've come across him. :tiphat:

Here's the Wiki link - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldassare_Galuppi

and here's an entry in Lesser Known Composer of the Month (Florida State University):
https://guides.lib.fsu.edu/c.php?g=353115&p=2383523


----------



## Ingélou

Some YouTube material -

Complete Concertos for Strings, Brilliant Classics - 




Gracious, pleasant music - I don't mean to 'damn with faint praise'.

Sonata no. 5 in C major, on piano -




I'm not generally one for baroque keyboard music on piano, but I loved this.

Te Deum - 




Just beautiful.

Harpsichord Concerto in C Minor:




Dramatic - it carried me away.

Plus an opera here - Baldassare Galuppi. "Il Filosofo di Campagna" Opera




Lively & enjoyable as far as I watched (half-way through) - it was a blurred and creaky video.


----------



## Vienne

The above post presents a fine selection of Galuppi’s work. I would add that his harpsichord concerti are some of the most inventive and gallant I’ve heard.


----------

